# wow nice fourm



## sevendouce (Jul 2, 2014)

I recently posted in this forum asking for advice and my thread was deleted wow way to treat a new member seeking advice


----------



## cc2012 (Jul 2, 2014)

What was the question?? Mistakes do happen, Posts are normally only deleted for certain reason...offensive, talking about other Forums..IE Advertisements for other Sites, IDK? Baked!!


----------



## cassinfo (Jul 2, 2014)

sevendouce said:


> I recently posted in this forum asking for advice and my thread was deleted wow way to treat a new member seeking advice


No wimps allow on the forum. Go cry to your pillow willow.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Jul 2, 2014)

disappearing threads/posts, is common here. i have never been to a grow forum where it happens as much as here...


----------



## ayr0n (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## greenlikemoney (Jul 2, 2014)

I saw your thread yesterday, seemed normal to me, at least when I posted to give you my advice.


----------



## pinkjackyle (Jul 2, 2014)

why dont you post it again ? it would be a better use of time & you might , just might get some help . good vibes


----------



## ayr0n (Jul 2, 2014)

you've got http://rollitup.org/t/having-issues-first-grow.835888/#post-10660179 and
http://rollitup.org/t/having-autoflower-grow-issues-please-help.835900/#post-10659742

Are u sure they didn't just get moved to the proper category ?


----------



## sunni (Jul 2, 2014)

http://rollitup.org/t/having-issues-first-grow.835888/#post-10660179 your thread wasnt deleted at all......


----------



## pinkjackyle (Jul 2, 2014)

sunni said:


> http://rollitup.org/t/having-issues-first-grow.835888/#post-10660179 your thread wasnt deleted at all......


 yea what the sultry mama wit that ass hanging out her draws said


----------



## mmjmon (Jul 2, 2014)

sunni said:


> http://rollitup.org/t/having-issues-first-grow.835888/#post-10660179 your thread wasnt deleted at all......



Finders Keepers..... Now its yours sunni


----------



## sunni (Jul 2, 2014)

pinkjackyle said:


> yea what the sultry mama wit that ass hanging out her draws said


sometimes because gmg just moves so fast their post ends up on like the 5th page and they cant find it, its common but it happens


----------



## Growan (Jul 2, 2014)

sunni said:


> http://rollitup.org/t/having-issues-first-grow.835888/#post-10660179 your thread wasnt deleted at all......


----------



## mmjmon (Jul 2, 2014)

So.... Can we get this one removed now? heh heh


----------



## sunni (Jul 2, 2014)

mmjmon said:


> So.... Can we get this one removed now? heh heh


well op needs to see it im afraid to move it just in because it seems like OP is only looking where he posts, and not on his profile page to find threads he started or using his notification alerts and thats why he got mad in the first place


----------



## pinkjackyle (Jul 2, 2014)

he aint been back in so it kinda looks like he abandoned it as fast as he posted it , he/she got all butt hurt over their own oversight . comeback douce


----------



## sunni (Jul 2, 2014)

they always come back, op did overreact a little but this isnt the first time this has happened to a new member but the better thing to have done was contact a mod cause we know the website and how to find it right away


----------



## BDOGKush (Jul 2, 2014)

Rage quit lol


----------



## mmjmon (Jul 2, 2014)

sunni said:


> well op needs to see it im afraid to move it just in because it seems like OP is only looking where he posts, and not on his profile page to find threads he started or using his notification alerts and thats why he got mad in the first place



Yea... I was only joking.... kind of a dry ironic kinda thing. Maybe moronic on my part... hehe


----------



## sunni (Jul 2, 2014)

mmjmon said:


> Yea... I was only joking.... kind of a dry ironic kinda thing. Maybe moronic on my part... hehe


haha went right over my head i get it now lol


----------



## ayr0n (Jul 2, 2014)

Wow nice fourm memebr


----------



## sevendouce (Jul 2, 2014)

Lol I was working. And yeah it was moved. Sorry for the misunderstanding


----------



## ayr0n (Jul 2, 2014)

sevendouce said:


> Lol I was working. And yeah it was moved. Sorry for the misunderstanding


As the official representative of absolutely nothing on this forum I'll kindly accept your apology. Hope you get your plant issues sorted out - good luck mayne


----------



## charface (Jul 2, 2014)

Op we expect a sorry thread.
Call it "sorry Im new n rude"


----------



## sunni (Jul 2, 2014)

sevendouce said:


> Lol I was working. And yeah it was moved. Sorry for the misunderstanding


next time you need help just ask a mod! were usually online, before you make us out to be totall assholes


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 2, 2014)

yeah nice forum i posted a "post your joint thread" which is a good idea and got nothing but troll replies, theres no need of it


----------



## ayr0n (Jul 2, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> yeah nice forum i posted a "post your joint thread" which is a good idea and got nothing but troll replies, theres no need of it


i'll have to find it and troll it


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 2, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> yeah nice forum i posted a "post your joint thread" which is a good idea and got nothing but troll replies, theres no need of it





ayr0n said:


> i'll have to find it and troll it


I highly recommend it but be-warned it's now a cat thread:
https://www.rollitup.org/t/post-the-pictures-of-your-joints-here.836040/#post-10662964


----------



## charface (Jul 2, 2014)

Meep meep!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 2, 2014)

sevendouce said:


> I recently posted in this forum asking for advice and my thread was deleted wow way to treat a new member seeking advice


I moved your thread from the tutorial section to the GMG section as it was not a tutorial.
Sorry you couldn't find it - check your Profile page as Sunni said.
We don't delete threads willy-nilly on a whim, we're here to help.


----------



## greenlikemoney (Jul 2, 2014)

A whole lotta nothing for some purple stems eh sevendouce?.....tough crowd....I highly suggest avoiding the Politics forum......don't let them get to you, even the smartass comments are just people stoned making their own form of "in the moment" humor....did I mention avoiding the Politics threads?


----------



## sevendouce (Jul 2, 2014)

Yeah I am. I'm just here to learn and hopefully pick some heads on growing autos


----------



## sevendouce (Jul 2, 2014)

First time to a forum and this whole scene as far as a growers stand point. This is my first plant ever of any kind lol smoked it a lot but that's it lol


----------



## Sativied (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## ayr0n (Jul 3, 2014)

Sativied said:


> View attachment 3194647


I had to give my Shiba Inu to my mom cuz he was fucking up my pugs 

Was a cute little _doge_ then he turned into a monster





Something like this:


----------

